# John Hagee's theology



## thywillnotminebedone (Jul 21, 2008)

i just saw a video on you tube where John Hagee claims that Jesus was never meant to be the messiah to the Jew, that he never took on that role. also that Jew's can not be condemned for rejecting the messiah because Jesus was not their messiah. (at least thats what i got out of it, i could have understood it wrong) i will post the video for all to see, i am interested in knowing what kind of theology this is and if it's popular, excepted as Christian, or is he a heretic? thoughts please...

[video=youtube;ldmM8pCZkQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldmM8pCZkQM&NR=1[/video]


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 21, 2008)

Anti-Christ.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 21, 2008)

It is obvious from Scripture this is basic, serious error.

This individual asserts in promoting his new book that Jesus Christ did not come to be Messiah.

The term "Christ" means Messiah.

Pray that this man will repent, retract this, and stop spreading this false doctrine.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 21, 2008)

The dangerous thing is, he is fairly popular, and many think of him as an accepted Christian teacher. He teaches that the Jewish nation, which calls itself "the State of Israel", can be saved apart from the Gospel of Christ, as (says he) they have their own covenant with God.

No doubt some Jews like him for this. But he is in effect consigning them to damnation, reinforcing their beliefs they do not need Jesus of Nazareth.

His teaching is false. He is to be condemned as promoting "another gospel" (Gal 1:8, 9).

P.S. I voted "depends on how unbiblical it is" because there is a line; for example, credos think paedos are unbiblical in their doctrines, and vice versa, but these do not cross the line.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 21, 2008)

without reading it I'd be reluctant to judge. And there is something to about the messiahship point because he did not fulfill all the prophecies (the rest are there for the second coming). And Jesus did claim to be the messiah (You are the Christ the son of the living God, heaven revealed this to you Peter... that statement seems to be pretty convincing eh?) But I have a soft spot in my heart for hagee because as a non-christian his ministry played an important role in God saving me from my sin.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 21, 2008)

> But I have a soft spot in my heart for hagee because as a non-christian his ministry played an important role in God saving me from my sin.



Very understandable.

Ask God for grace to pray for this man. 

He professes to be a Teacher of the Word, and those will be judged by an even higher standard (James 3:1). False teachers will incur the wrath of God.

This serious error harms the peace and purity of Christ's Church because it misrepresents the person and work of Christ. It will also have the effect of harming this man's credibility.

We need to ask God's grace to be concerned for this man to repent, retract this book and its profits, and stop disseminating it.


----------



## hollandmin (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Brothers,

This is an interesting Blog spot that talks about Hagee and his misguidedness

The Contemporary Calvinist: Hagee's Heresy

Blessings,


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does John Hagee have a theology? I thought he was just a large man on tv that talks loud.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 21, 2008)

> But I have a soft spot in my heart for hagee because as a non-christian his ministry played an important role in God saving me from my sin.


I understand completely, brother, but I have a personal example that may shed light on that problem....

The first people to ever talk to me about the scriptures were a bunch of dopers and pervs. One was, and still is, a sodomite. From that I have determined that in any house there are not only vessels of silver and gold, but wood and clay also. God used a donkey to reprove Balaam.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jul 21, 2008)

William Miller... Joseph Smith... Ellen G. White... Charles Taze Russell... John Hagee...


----------



## thywillnotminebedone (Jul 23, 2008)

*right on!*

wow, lot's of very good insights into this issue. i do believe we should mark those who depart from Christian orthodoxy. it's to important to the salvation of the lost and the preservation new believers. on the other hand i think we need to use grace in doing so. i have heard preachers who "expose heretics" every sermon. i think most would agree, thats not helpful to anyone. when i heard this i was stunned and i was not sure how to go about letting people know that this man (whom i had heard of lot's of times) who is supposed to be a Christian minister, was claiming that Jesus never came to be the Christ. he also believes that Jews are saved without Jesus. as far as i can see he is not a Christian. 

with that said, i would still like to know if there is a name for this kind of theology. or maybe a more specific title then heresy.


----------



## TimV (Jul 23, 2008)

> with that said, i would still like to know if there is a name for this kind of theology. or maybe a more specific title then heresy.



The name is Christian Zionism. With this fool it's just taken to it's logical conclusion.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Does John Hagee have a theology? I thought he was just a large man on tv that talks loud.



 You took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2008)

TimV said:


> > with that said, i would still like to know if there is a name for this kind of theology. or maybe a more specific title then heresy.
> 
> 
> 
> The name is Christian Zionism. With this fool it's just taken to it's logical conclusion.




You wonder what heresy he will come up with next week.


----------

